# Print Spooler Hanging



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Any ideas what would cause the Print Spooler to hang, with no errors in the event log? We are also using PCounter 2.54c.

Symptoms: Prints on print queues stop, no one able to connect to the shared print queues, PControl won't load.
Solution: Restart Print Spooler.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Print spooler hang ups are usually due to a bad spool file. Stop the print spooler service on the print server and navigate to %systemroot%\System32\Spool\Printers and delete any files in there. Restart your print spooler and you are good to go.


----------

